# Flowtrail Feldberg



## Sepprheingauner (2. September 2014)

Auch wenn es hier das benachbarte Forum ist, sollte der Hinweis aus aktuellem Anlass an dieser Stelle nicht fehlen:

*Das Warten hat ein Ende!*

Das Thema "Legale Mountainbikestrecke" kursiert nun schon eine Weile rund um den Feldberg herum, manchmal wurde lauter darüber gesprochen, manchmal wurde es leiser um dieses Thema.

Eine Gruppe von Vereinen (DIMB, Gravity Pilots, MTV Kronberg) und Bikern hat sich bereits vor 2 Jahren zusammengeschlossen, um legale Flowtrails am Südhang des Feldbergs zu genehmigen. Nun sagt man ja, man solle nicht groß über ungelegte Eier sprechen, demnach wurde das Thema nach Außen hin nicht besonders publik gemacht - wir bitten im Nachgang um Verständnis, für den Projektfortschritt war das aber die beste Vorgehensweise.

Zunächst wurden Präsentationen vor Behörden und Naturpark Taunus gehalten, Ideen ausgetauscht und Ansätze diskutiert. Es begann bei Grundsätzlichem, dem Warum und Wofür, und endete nun bei ganz konkreten Ausarbeitungen, Streckenvorstellungen und einigen Begehungen im Wald.

Unter Federführung des Naturpark Taunus wurden Gesprächsrunden mit den Beteiligten organisiert und moderiert: Hessenforst, die UNB, Umweltverbände, die Landeigentümer usw. waren in die Planung des Vorhabens eingebunden. Relativ schnell wurde dabei klar, dass ein Flowtrail am Südhang des Feldbergs im Hinblick auf verschiedenen Probleme eine sinnvolle Lösung darstellen würde, welche auch als gute Ergänzung zur in der Planung befindlichen DH Strecke am Nordhang durch den Verein Woffm, gesehen werden kann.

Klar ist auch, dass sich so ein Streckenprojekt nicht von heute auf morgen umsetzen lässt. Alleine die unzähligen ehrenamtlichen Arbeitsstunden für den Bau verbrauchen viel Zeit. Uns fiel es daher leicht, einem ersten Kompromiss zuzustimmen, der ein knapp 500 m langes Probestück ab Windeck in Richtung Fuchstanz vorsieht. Dabei können sich alle Beteiligten (wir als Organisator und Bauherr, die UNB, Hessenforst, etc.) an ein solches Projekt herantasten und ggf. erforderliche Korrekturen oder Verbesserungen vorsehen. Vertrauen auf beiden Seiten musste auch wachsen, und so soll es auch mit dem Projekt laufen.

In Zukunft stellen wir uns vor, dass das Probestück nur ein kleiner Teil eines wesentlich längeren Flowtrails vom Feldberg bis zur Hohemark sein soll. An diesem Projekt werden wir weiter mit voller Energie arbeiten! Unser Ziel ist dabei ein legaler, Spaß und Flow bringender Trail, mit einigen Anliegern, aber auch Wurzeln und offenen Kurven, spaßigen Sprüngen - und das alles für alle MTBler frei nutzbar.

*Nun sind wir soweit! Wir dürfen beginnen!

Die Genehmigung der UNB liegt vor.
Der Nutzungsvertrag mit Hessenforst ist unterschrieben und
eine Versicherung der Anlage wurde bereits abgeschlossen (Versicherungsnehmer ist der Verein Gravity Pilots, welcher offiziell als Bauherr auftritt). *

Was jetzt noch fehlt, ist der Trail selbst. Und dazu möchten wir jetzt am Samstag, dem 06.09.2014 um 11:00 Uhr einladen. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Windeck, von dort soll der Trail parallel zum Forstweg in Richtung Fuchstanz angelegt werden.

Wir freuen uns gerne über aktive Mithilfe, Unterstützer und Anpacker(innen)!

Es wartet genug schweißtreibende Arbeit auf uns, auch wenn es sich zunächst um das Probestück handelt. Hibike unterstützt das Vorgehen und hat bereits tief dafür in die Tasche gegriffen und Werkzeug für das Vorhaben gekauft, so dass nicht jeder selbst etwas mitbringen muss (könnt ihr natürlich trotzdem machen, wenn ihr damit verwachsen seid).

Ein paar ehrliche Worte noch zum ersten Bautag:

Wir können nicht einschätzen, wieviele Leute am Samstag dort oben Aufschlagen werden. Es ist der erste Tag und alles muss sich natürlich noch einspielen und finden. Es kann also sein, dass man vielleicht mal auf Ansagen warten muss oder nicht direkt eine Antwort auf brennende Fragen bekommt. Auch Mittagsverpflegung konnten wir noch keine organisieren (ergo: Selbstverpflegung!). Daher hoffen wir diesbzgl. auf Verständnis, Geduld und etwas Nachsicht 
Für den Abschnitt gibt es zudem einen genehmigten Plan mit Elementen und Do's and Dont's (Auflagen). Wir müssen uns daran sehr strikt halten, was für die weiteren Schritte extrem wichtig ist! Dafür gibt es einige Ansprechpartner vor Ort, die wissen was gemacht werden muss bzw. darf.

Wir freuen uns 

Alles weitere am besten hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/flowtrail-taunus.723014/


----------



## hallotv (2. September 2014)

Oh Mist, und ich muß biken (woanders)...
Gratulation, ich werde einige Zeit da verbringen und mir eine eigene Kurve bauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. September 2014)

Im Vergleich zu anderen Projekten ging das hier ja ganz zügig


----------



## Murph (5. September 2014)

Schade,ich hab am Samstag leider keine Zeit......Sommerfest. 
Aber bei einem der nächsten Arbeitseinsätzen bin ich bestimmt am Start.

TOP!!!!
Weiter machen!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. September 2014)

Machen wir 

Jetzt machen wir mal ernst!! 

Heute wurde der Streckenabschnitt bereits markiert, damit es morgen am 1. Bautag gut läuft.

Werkzeug ist ein wichtiger Punkt zur Umsetzung des Projektes. Ohne geht's nicht. Nur Werkzeug kostet sehr viel Geld... Der bekannte Radladen und Versender HIBIKE aus Kronberg hat uns hier top unterstützt und uns diese Sorge schon mal angenommen. Vorhin haben wir das gesponserte Werkzeug stolz entgegengenommen:





















Wir sagen an dieser Stelle noch mal vielen Dank für die tolle Unterstützung!!

Dann lasst uns mal morgen gemeinsam durchstarten!!


----------



## FlyingWinemaker (5. September 2014)

Hi Jungs und Mädels, ich bin neu hier und wollte mich erkundigen um wie viel Uhr und wo Ihr euch genau trefft?! Braucht ihr noch hilfe?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. September 2014)

Ja, immer gerne!
Wir treffen uns offiziell um 11:00 am Parkplatz Windeck am Feldberg.
Ich fahre schon früher hin. Ein Platz im Auto ist noch frei. Allerdings 8:20 Uhr abfahrt ab Walluf Parkplatz Reitstall. 

Wär toll, wenn du mit kommst!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. September 2014)

*WOW!!!  

Das war wirklich ein genialer 1. Bautag!! 
*
Das tolle Wetter war eigentlich nur eine positive Begleiterscheinung, das Beste war einfach die geniale Stimmung, die geniale Unterstützung mit ca. 50 Helfer(innen!) und die absolut positive Resonanz.
Wo man auch hingeschaut hat: Anpackende  und schwer schuftende Mountainbiker im Wald und das noch ganz legal. Das war denke ich für alle ein richtig gutes Gefühl und ein gelungener Start.
Getragen von der durchwegs hohen Motivation aller Helfer haben wir auch wesentlich mehr am ersten Tag geschafft, als wir uns das vorgestellt haben  Richtig, richtig geil!! 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:

Dank Tim und Hornsen musste keiner verhungern 





Erster Anlaufpunkt war der Infostand am Beginn der Probestrecke, hier konnten sich Wanderer, Biker usw. über das Projekt informieren und hungrige Helfer wieder Kraft tanken








Damit der erste Table wächst…





...muss ordentlich geackert werden




Aber es hat sich gelohnt (es kam noch etwas Erde darauf). Auflage des Naturparks war eine möglichst unauffällige Bauweise (ich denke das ist gelungen). Rechts im Bild der Chickenway 









Der Start





und der „endlose  Anlieger“ 





Frauenpower!





Pflasterarbeiten:





FKK-Bereich 





Unser Lieblingsabschnitt:





Ein neuer trail 





Aber bitte daran denken:






*Letzteres können wir bald ändern… Wer fahren will kann auch mal mithelfen  
Nächsten Sonntag, 14.09.2014, geht’s weiter! Treffpunkt 11:00 Uhr Parkplatz Windeck.

Danke an alle für diesen G E N I A L E N ersten Tag!!*


----------



## Marko S (8. September 2014)

Da wir für Sonntag mit 60-70 Bauwütigen Damen und Herren rechnen folgende Hinweise von unserer Seite.
Wenn Ihr euer eigenes Werkzeug (Spaten, Frankfurter Schaufel oder Wiedehopf) mitbringen könnt dann macht das Bitte, für so viele Leute ist nicht ausreichend Werkzeug vorhanden.
O.K. zum tragen (Steine, Bäume) ist natürlich auch genug da.

Wer für das Projekt spenden möchte wird das am kommenden Wochenende auch vor Ort können.
Derzeit ist die Finanzierung der Materialien zum Bau noch nicht gesichert.
Da der Trail später für jeden frei nutzbar ist sind wir natürlich auf Spenden und Unterstützer angewiesen.

Hier mal eine Checkliste für alle die nächstes Wochenende bauen wollen.
1. gute Laune 
2. Handschuhe
3. robustes Schuhwerk
4. Werkzeug wenn möglich
5. Arbeitskleidung
6. was gegen Zecken, die Biester lauern halt überall
7. was zum Essen und Trinken (Brötchen kommen wieder aber ob das reicht)
8. noch mehr gute Laune


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. September 2014)

^ genau!

Und wir bräuchten noch Helfer, die über ein Fahrzeug mit Anhänger für den Erdtransport vor Ort verfügen.


----------



## Marko S (10. September 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> ^ genau!
> 
> Und wir bräuchten noch Helfer, die über ein Fahrzeug mit Anhänger für den Erdtransport vor Ort verfügen.


 
Nicht vergessen das Fahrzeug sollte geländegängig sein, ein PKW ist hier nicht geeignet, mussten wir auch letztes Wochenende feststellen.
Also Fahrer von Geländewagen und Fahrpraxis mit Hänger sind hier gefragt (einen Hänger hätten wir noch)

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (13. September 2014)

Wichtige Infos zum Bauablauf am Sonntag:

Wer sich als versierter Trailbauer ansieht und die Errichtung eines einzelnen Bauwerks übernehmen möchte sollte bitte bereits um 10:00 Uhr am Windeck stehen.
Wie sich am letzten Wochenende gezeigt hat waren unter den vielen Helfern auch einige Leute mit versierten Erfahrungen im Trailbau.
Wir werden gegen 10:00 Uhr eine Begehung der Stecke machen und festlegen wer sich um welches Trailelement kümmert (kann auch eine Gruppe sein).
Nach der Begehung werden wir versuchen die Materialtransortfrage zu klären, wer bekommt was und wo hin.
Ab 11:00 Uhr können dann alle weiteren Bauwütigen Biker kommen, die einfach helfen möchten.
Treffpunk für alle ist der Pavillon am Windeck, bitte alle hier melden.
Hier gibt es Werkzeug und an der Stelle bekommt ihr die Infos wo noch Unterstützung benötigt wird.
Bitte nicht einfach irgendwo anfangen zu bauen.
Wir werden z.B. einige Leute für den Materialtransport benötigen.
Eine Bitte noch wenn Ihr euer eigenes Werkzeug habt dann bitte mitbringen z.B. Schaufel, Spaten, Wiedehopf, Säge, Axt oder änliches.

Bis Morgen
Euer Flowtrail Team


----------



## hallotv (13. September 2014)

Sorry, dumme Frage: Wo/welcher ist der Parkplatz Windeck? Ok, erledigt...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. September 2014)

Auch der zweite Bautag am Probeabschnitt des Flowtrail Feldberg ist mit großer Helferzahl, vollem Elan und ganzem Einsatz angegangen worden!!

Beeindruckend war aucg die Zahl der dort vorbei radelnden Biker und der Wanderer, die an diesem Sonntag wohl zu einem großen Wandertag ausgerufen hatten.




Wer wollte wurde am Infostand überdas Projekt informiert, dabei haben wir auch auf die aktuellen Probleme hingewiesen und die Chancen des Projektes aufgezeigt. Das Feedback von allen Seiten war extrem positiv!





Wir freuen uns, dass wieder so viele angepackt haben!

Auch die Zwischenabnahme des Fortes vor ein paar Tagen hat uns beruhigt, wir mussten nicht viel korrigieren.

Der Table vom ersten Bautag:




An diesem (2ten) Bautag war der Feldberg in Wolken gehüllt. Das gab dem Wald noch nal ne ganz besondere Stimmung:




Und es wurde ordentlich geschufftet und auch ohne Sonne stark geschwitzt:




Verhungern sollte natürlich auch an diesem Tag keiner 




Weitere Bilder, z. B. von tollen neuen Anliegern, findet ihr auf der facebook Seite Flowtrail Feldberg.

Aller vorraussicht nach geht es nächsten Sonntag weiter: 21.09. // 11:00 Uhr // Parkplatz Windeck


----------



## IG-Taunus (16. September 2014)

3. Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg am Sonntag den 21.09.2014 ab 11:00 Uhr

*Treffpunkt:* Bushaltestelle Windeck (L3024)

Eine Bitte noch wenn Ihr euer eigenes Werkzeug habt dann bitte mitbringen z.B. Schaufel, Spaten, Wiedehopf, Säge, Axt oder ähnliches.

Hier mal eine Checkliste für alle die nächstes Wochenende bauen wollen.
1. gute Laune
2. Handschuhe
3. robustes Schuhwerk
4. Werkzeug wenn möglich
5. Arbeitskleidung
6. was gegen Zecken, die Biester lauern halt überall
7. was zum Essen und Trinken (Brötchen kommen wieder aber ob das reicht)
8. noch mehr gute Laune

Wer für das Projekt spenden möchte wird das am kommenden Wochenende auch vor Ort können.
Derzeit ist die Finanzierung der Materialien zum Bau noch nicht gesichert.
Da der Trail später für jeden frei nutzbar ist sind wir natürlich auf Spenden und Unterstützer angewiesen.


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. September 2014)

Da immer wieder die Frage nach einem Spendenkonto kommt, hier habt Ihr die Möglichkeit unser Projekt zu unterstützen.
Einfach die Spende auf folgendes Konto überweisen.
Die Gelder werden dann entsprechend verwendet.

Gravity Pilots e. V.
IBAN: DE27 5105 0015 0122 0939 74
BIC: NASSDE55XXX (Nassauische Sparkasse)
Betreff1: Spende Flowtrail Feldberg
Betreff2: Name und Adresse für die Spendenquittung

Alle Kosten für den Bau vom Flowtrail Feldberg werden zurzeit vom Trägerverein Gravity Pilots e.V. übernommen.
Ihr könnt natürlich auch dem Verein beitreten oder Fördermitglied werden, auch damit unterstützt Ihr Projekte wir den Flowtrail Feldberg oder die Strecke am Schläferskopf bei Wiesbaden.
http://www.gravitypilots.de/downloads/formulare

Nicht zu vergessen ist aber auch die DIMB IG Taunus, die mit ihren aktiven Mitgliedern maßgeblich am Projekt beteiligt ist.
Mit einer Mitgliedschaft unterstützt Ihr unteranderem auch solche Projekte.
http://www.dimb.de/mitglieder/mitglied-werden

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. September 2014)

4. Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg am Sonntag den 28.09.2014 ab 10:30 Uhr

*Treffpunkt:* Bushaltestelle Windeck (L3024)

Eine Bitte noch wenn Ihr euer eigenes Werkzeug habt dann bitte mitbringen z.B. Schaufel, Spaten, Wiedehopf, Säge, Axt oder ähnliches.

Hier mal eine Checkliste für alle die nächstes Wochenende bauen wollen.
1. gute Laune
2. Handschuhe
3. robustes Schuhwerk
4. Werkzeug wenn möglich
5. Arbeitskleidung
6. was gegen Zecken, die Biester lauern halt überall
7. was zum Essen und Trinken (ob es wieder eine Versorgung gibt wird noch geklärt)
8. noch mehr gute Laune

Wer für das Projekt spenden möchte wird das am kommenden Wochenende auch vor Ort können.
Derzeit ist die Finanzierung der Materialien zum Bau noch nicht gesichert.
Da der Trail später für jeden frei nutzbar ist sind wir natürlich auf Spenden und Unterstützer angewiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. September 2014)

Sonntag 11:00 Uhr gehts weiter!! Helfer gerne gesehen


----------



## Taunusbär (27. September 2014)

Hallo, ich sehe zu daß ich auch zum Helfen vorbeikomme.
Etwas Werkzeug werde ich mitbringen.

Bis morgen, 
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## IG-Taunus (28. September 2014)

*5. Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg am Samstag den 04.10.2014 ab 11:00 Uhr*

*Treffpunkt:* Bushaltestelle Windeck (L3024)

Eine Bitte noch wenn Ihr euer eigenes Werkzeug habt dann bitte mitbringen z.B. Schaufel, Spaten, Wiedehopf, Säge, Axt oder ähnliches.

Hier mal eine Checkliste für alle die nächstes Wochenende bauen wollen.
1. gute Laune
2. Handschuhe
3. robustes Schuhwerk
4. Werkzeug wenn möglich
5. Arbeitskleidung
6. was gegen Zecken, die Biester lauern halt überall
7. was zum Essen und Trinken
8. noch mehr gute Laune

Wer für das Projekt spenden möchte wird das am kommenden Wochenende auch vor Ort können.
Derzeit ist die Finanzierung der Materialien zum Bau noch nicht gesichert.
Da der Trail später für jeden frei nutzbar ist sind wir natürlich auf Spenden und Unterstützer angewiesen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. September 2014)

Bild Zeitung darf nicht fehlen 

http://www.bild.de/regional/frankfurt/bald-mehr-legale-mountainbikestrecken-in-35872186.bild.html


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Oktober 2014)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos von @Tante.Ju vom letzten Bautag:

Anhang anzeigen 325336 Anhang anzeigen 325337 Anhang anzeigen 325338 Anhang anzeigen 325339 Anhang anzeigen 325340 Anhang anzeigen 325341 Anhang anzeigen 325342 Anhang anzeigen 325343 Anhang anzeigen 325344 Anhang anzeigen 325345 Anhang anzeigen 325346 Anhang anzeigen 325347 Anhang anzeigen 325348 Anhang anzeigen 325349 Anhang anzeigen 325350 Anhang anzeigen 325351 Anhang anzeigen 325352

Das Magazin MTB Rider findet das auch cool:
http://mtbrider.de/news/mountainbike-strecke-am-feldberg


Dann mal bis Samstag


----------



## IG-Taunus (10. Oktober 2014)

*6. Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg am Sonntag den 12.10.2014 ab 11:00 Uhr*

*Treffpunkt:* Bushaltestelle Windeck (L3024)

Eine Bitte noch wenn Ihr euer eigenes Werkzeug habt dann bitte mitbringen z.B. Schaufel, Spaten, Wiedehopf, Säge, Axt oder ähnliches.

Hier mal eine Checkliste für alle die nächstes Wochenende bauen wollen.
1. gute Laune
2. Handschuhe
3. robustes Schuhwerk
4. Werkzeug wenn möglich
5. Arbeitskleidung
6. was gegen Zecken, die Biester lauern halt überall
7. was zum Essen und Trinken, Verpflegung gibts aber auch wieder, diesmal Nudeln
8. noch mehr gute Laune

Wer für das Projekt spenden möchte wird das am kommenden Wochenende auch vor Ort können.
Derzeit ist die Finanzierung der Materialien zum Bau noch nicht gesichert.
Da der Trail später für jeden frei nutzbar ist sind wir natürlich auf Spenden und Unterstützer angewiesen.


----------



## IG-Taunus (29. Oktober 2014)

*Abnahme der Teststrecke Flowtrail Feldberg erfolgreich!*

Am letzten Mittwoch hatten wir die Abnahme der Strecke mit Hessen-Forst, dem Naturpark Taunus und der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde. Ergebnis der Begehung die Strecke wurde ohne Beanstandungen abgenommen.
Wir müssen jetzt noch die Beschilderung und kleinere Ausbesserungsarbeiten an der Strecke durchführen dann sollten wir die Teststrecke in kürze eröffnen können.
Sicher ist die Stecke noch nicht perfekt aber das wird vermutlich auch keiner nach 6 Bautagen erwarten.
An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns bei allen bedanken die beim Bau der Teststrecke geholfen haben, dass war eine Top Leistung von Euch.
Besonders hat uns die positive Stimmung an den Bautagen gefallen, ich denke wir hatten trotz der anstrengenden Arbeit alle unseren Spaß.
So kann das bei allen weiteren Bautagen in Zukunft auch laufen und wir hoffen es werden noch viele folgen.
Einen Termin für die Eröffnung können wir leider noch nicht nennen denn auch beim Thema Beschilderung müssen wir uns mit allen Beteiligten abstimmen.
Soweit die letzten Neuigkeiten zum Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg.

Euer Flowtrail-Team
MS


----------



## Gudyo (29. Oktober 2014)

Respekt! Schöne Sache habt ihr da umgesetzt. Werde sicherlich vorbeischauen wen ich wieder mal zur Vogelburg fahre.


----------



## UTC01 (31. Oktober 2014)

Bisher immer mit dem Rennrad die Straßen hochgekämpft, war ich neulich nun endlich mal mit meinem alten MTB auf dem Feldberg. Zuvor habe ich hier auf der Suche nach Strecken von eurem Projekt gelesen und war begeistert. Letztes Wochenende dann tatsächlich in natura gesehen und anhand der Fotos erkannt. Wir (Kumpel und ich) haben uns an die "Trail im Bau" Schilder gehalten, gerade auch weil ich euer bisheriges Konzept hinsichtlich des Umgangs mit allen beteiligten/"betroffenen" Parteien ziemlich gut finde. Leider denken anscheinend nicht alle so, alleine in der Zeit in der wir bergauf dran vorbeigefahren sind kamen uns drei Leute auf dem gesperrten Trail entgegen.

Ich freue mich auf die offizielle Eröffnung! Das ist wirklich ein schönes Projekt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Dezember 2014)

Heute morgen hatten wir einen Termin beim Naturpark, mit Hr Hartmann, Dr Selzer von der UNB und Hessenforst Hr Behler-Sander.
Insgesamt war das sehr positiv finde ich.
Nach dem Ausscheiden von Hr Schmidt (Federführender Mitarbeiter für das Projekt beim Naturpark) waren erstmal nochmal ein paar allgemeine Aspekte zu bestätigen.
Man fragte uns nach unserem Bestreben weiter zu machen und ob wir Kapazitäten hätten: klar haben wir das mit ja beantwortet. Wir wollen unbedingt! Naturpark und Co wollen das auch und halten weiter am dem Ziel fest, dass der Flowtrail von ganz oben (Feldberg) bis runter zur Hohemark gehen soll.
Dafür wird der Naturpark zu weiteren Gesprächen mit den jeweiligen Waldbesitzern einladen.
Ziel sind weitere Flowtrail-Abschnitte im Frühjahr.
Bis dahin werden parallel noch ein paar Dinge zur Beschilderung (komplizierter als gedacht  ) und im Bezug das auf normalen Forstwegen zu durchfahrende Naturschutzgebiet geklärt. Aktuell ist dort Biken pauschal verboten. Diese Verordnung soll geändert / präzisiert werden.
Außerdem bekommen wir von Hessenforst wir einen weiteren Nutzungsvertrag für 1 Jahr.
Mit dem Probetrail ist man vom Landschaftsbild bzw dessen Forum und (Un-)Auffälligkeit extrem zufrieden!
Ziel: Im Frühjahr was weiteres handfestes!!
So der Plan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (9. Dezember 2014)

Klingt doch gut!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. März 2015)

Gestern war ein sehr guter Tag für unser Flowtrail Projekt.

Wir wollten mit den Verantwortlichen Stellen über die Verlängerung des Flowtrails sprechen. Unser Ziel ist ja eine Strecke (Rundkurs) vom gr. Feldberg bis runter nach Oberursel zur Hohemark.

Gemeinsam mit den Forstämtern Frankfurt, Oberursel, Hessenforst, der UNB und dem Naturpark haben Stefan, Marko und ich gestern einen Termin mit kurzem Meeting und ausgiebiger Waldbegehung wahrgenommen.

Nach einer kurzen Einführung und Erläuterung durch Hr Hartmann vom Naturpark haben wir den Teilnehmern unsere Probestrecke vor Ort gezeigt und erläutert.
Man war davon grundsätzlich ziemlich angetan! Nach vielen Fragen kamen letztlich nur positive Rückmeldungen aus dem Teilnehmerkreis. Auch seitens der UNB wurde die unauffällige und gut in die Natur integrierte Bauweise gelobt!





Nach einer kurzen Fahrt mit dem Auto folgte die Begehung der geplanten weiteren Abschnitte. Wir liefen gemeinsam den geplanten Streckenverlauf ab, ohne auf eine genau Detailplanung der Strecke einzugehen, das soll erst erfolgen, wenn ein grundsätzliches JA vorlieget.

Der Hang hat auf jeden Fall Potential:









Die Stimmung war allgemein sehr sehr gut und sehr wohlwollend! Es gab zahlreiche Fragen aber auch immer wieder Scherze und ein paar Lacher. Top!

Die Lage wurde erstmal als sehr gut und machbar angesehen. Der Sinn eines Flowtrails war allen denke ich soweit klar.

Wir machen uns nun also an die konkrete Planung der weiteren Abschnitte. Weitere Infos folgen!

Euer Flowtrail-Feldberg Team 

Sebastian


----------



## Abbuzze (29. Juni 2015)

Hi,
Wann ist denn der nächste Bautag? Würd mich gerne an den Arbeiten beteiligen, damit ich mich anschließend "mit gutem Gewissen" auf der Strecke austoben kann...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Juni 2015)

Wir sind gerade dabei eine Begehung für den zweiten Abschnitt mit Forst und UNB auszumachen und den Antrag einzureichen. Sollte nicht mehr so lange dauern, bis wieder gebaut werden kann


----------



## 1981 (20. Juli 2015)

Sehr cool! Respekt, was ihr da auf die Beine stellt!


----------



## IG-Taunus (21. März 2016)

Die Genehmigung für den nächsten Abschnitt zum Flowtrail Feldberg ist letzte Woche bei uns eingegangen.
Somit können wir in nächster Zeit mit dem Bau der Stecke zwischen Windeck und Fuchstanz fortfahren.
Derzeit stimmen wir Intern unser Vorgehen für den nächsten Bauabschnitt ab.
Des Weiteren laufen die Vorbereitungen für die Genehmigung weiterer Abschnitte nach dem Naturschutzgebiet Altkönig (Verträge mit Eigentümern, Gutachten, Einweisung der Planungs/Bauteams).
Weiter Infos zu beiden Punkten folgen in kürze.
Zur Einstimmung schon mal ein Bauplan zur Ansicht.





Euer Flowtrail-Feldberg Team


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. April 2016)

Wer an den letzten Sonntagen im Bereich des Fuchstanzes am Feldberg unterwegs war hat sicher schon mitbekommen, dass sich dort im Wald wieder (endlich!!) etwas tut!

Wie wir schon geschrieben haben, liegen ja nun alle Genehmigungen für den ca. 2,5 km langen Abschnitt in der Verlängerung der Probestrecke bis zum Fuchstanz vor und wir haben mit ein paar vorbereitenden Arbeiten (leichtes Spuren, frei schneiden und frei räumen) begonnen. Für das kommende Wochenende organisieren wir gerade Baumaterial (Holzpfosten, Eichenstämme und Schotter) damit wir am Sonntag ab 11 Uhr gemeinsam dort oben loslegen können!! Wir hoffen dass es bis dahin mit der Anlieferung klappt.
Allerdings werden wir uns erstmal vielen "Fleißarbeiten" widmen dürfen, wie z. B. Baumstümpfe ausgraben, Materialien fahren und schleppen, den Pfad noch mal intensiver Spuren usw. Aber trails wachsen ja nicht einfach so aus dem Boden  No dig no ride!

*Wir laden euch also hiermit zum ersten öffentlichen Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt ein. 
Treffpunkt am Sonntag, ab 11 Uhr, am Ende der Probestrecke zwischen Hohemark und Fuchstanz!*

Werkzeug hat uns der Hauptsponsor der Strecke HIBIKE gestellt - das ist natürlich vor Ort. Es kann aber nie schaden das eigene Lieblingswerkzeug mit zubringen.  wer Schubkarren hat: Gerne mitbringen!

Bringt euch bitte auch Handschuhe und was zu Trinken und Essen mit.

Den Streckenabschnitt haben wir in drei Teile gegliedert, in den jeweils Leute aus dem Flowtrail Team vor Ort sind und wissen was gemäß Baugenehmigung gemacht werden darf (und was nicht). Damit und mit den Materialdepots denken wir haben wir gute Voraussetzungen für einen guten, koordinierten Bautag.

Natürlich kann man nur schwer abschätzen wieviele Helfer kommen. Gebt uns doch hier eine kurze Rückmeldung und habt Verständnis dass sich vor Ort alles noch einspielen muss. Wird die Helfergruppe zuu groß wird es natürlich schwierig für uns zu koordinieren, bitte habt Verständins dafür, dass es nur eine gewisse Anzahl an Leuten sein können (was nicht heißen soll, dass wir uns nicht über rege Teilnahme freuen, im Gegenteil!! Das Projekt braucht dringend aktive Unterstützer!).
Es wird auf jeden Fall wieder einen Infostand geben, an dem man sich am besten trifft und über das Projekt informieren kann.

Parallel arbeiten wir ja noch an der Genehmigung für den Abschnitt bis zur Hohemark 

Freuen uns auf einen schönen Bautag!!
Sebastian


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. April 2016)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wer an den letzten Sonntagen im Bereich des Fuchstanzes am Feldberg unterwegs war hat sicher schon mitbekommen, dass sich dort im Wald wieder (endlich!!) etwas tut!
> 
> Wie wir schon geschrieben haben, liegen ja nun alle Genehmigungen für den ca. 2,5 km langen Abschnitt in der Verlängerung der Probestrecke bis zum Fuchstanz vor und wir haben mit ein paar vorbereitenden Arbeiten (leichtes Spuren, frei schneiden und frei räumen) begonnen. Für das kommende Wochenende organisieren wir gerade Baumaterial (Holzpfosten, Eichenstämme und Schotter) damit wir am Sonntag ab 11 Uhr gemeinsam dort oben loslegen können!! Wir hoffen dass es bis dahin mit der Anlieferung klappt.
> Allerdings werden wir uns erstmal vielen "Fleißarbeiten" widmen dürfen, wie z. B. Baumstümpfe ausgraben, Materialien fahren und schleppen, den Pfad noch mal intensiver Spuren usw. Aber trails wachsen ja nicht einfach so aus dem Boden  No dig no ride!
> ...



Natürlich kann man nur schwer abschätzen wie viele Helfer kommen.
Gebt uns bitte eine kurze Rückmeldung inwieweit Ihr am Sonntag mitmachen möchtet (Eintrag in die Doodle Umfrage).
http://doodle.com/poll/zsrxhnv4qwbr8qfd


Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. April 2016)

Heute war der erste offizielle Bautag am Flowtrail Feldberg.





















Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht!!
Was wir gut gebrauchen können sind mehr Helfer, wir haben noch viel Arbeit vor uns 

Gebt euch doch nächsten Sonntag mal einen Ruck und packt mit an. Um 11:00 Uhr geht's unterhalb der Probestrecke weiter! Einfach mal vorbei schauen und mit anpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (19. April 2016)

*Zweiter öffentlicher Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt Windeck bis Fuchstanz am Sonntag 24.04.2016 um 11:00 Uhr am Ende der Probestrecke (Windeck nähe Feldberg)*

Wer an den letzten Sonntagen im Bereich des Fuchstanzes am Feldberg unterwegs war hat sicher schon mitbekommen, dass sich in dem Bereich wieder etwas tut!
Wir laden euch also hiermit zum zweiten öffentlichen Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt ein. 

Werkzeug hat unser Hauptsponsor der Strecke HIBIKE gestellt - das ist natürlich vor Ort.
Es kann aber nie schaden das eigene Lieblingswerkzeug mit zubringen.
Wer Schubkarren hat: Gerne mitbringen!
Bringt euch bitte auch Handschuhe und was zu Trinken und Essen mit.

Den Neuen Streckenabschnitt haben wir in drei Teile gegliedert, an denen jeweils Leute aus dem Flowtrail Bauteam´s vor Ort sind und wissen was gemäß Baugenehmigung gemacht werden darf (und was nicht).
Damit und mit den Materialdepots sollten wir gute Voraussetzungen für einen guten, koordinierten Bautag haben.

Freuen uns auf einen schönen Bautag!!
Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## IG-Taunus (10. Mai 2016)

Am letzten Wochenende konnten wir das Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg weiter vorantreiben.
Leider ist zurzeit die Unterstützung bei unseren öffentlichen Bautagen eher schwach, wir würden uns freuen wenn wir mehr Leute zum bauen hätten.
Die Herausforderung einen schönen und für alle frei nutzbaren Trail zu errichten ist so nicht bis zur Hohemark umsetzbar.
Auf dem noch nicht öffentlichen Bauabschnitt hatten wir heute schätzungsweise 100 Radfahrer die in unserem Bauabschnitt gefahren sind,
wenn nur jeder 10. uns unterstützt hätte könnten wir denn Trail auch schneller fertigstellen.
Ganz zu schweigen von den Radfahrern die auf dem Breiten Weg zwischen Windeck und Fuchstanz unterwegs waren.
Gebt euch doch mal einen Ruck und kommt zu einem Bautag. Schöner wie da oben kann doch kein Fitnessstudio sein.
Das der neue Bauabschnitt bereits stark genutzt wird ist am Trail unschwer zu erkennen, auch wenn höchstens 10% vom Trail bis jetzt hergestellt sind,
ganz zu schweigen von den größeren Sprüngen oder Bauwerken die noch gebaut werden können.
Derzeit konzentrieren wir uns ja auf die Herstellung eines brauchbaren Weges.

Euer Flowtrail Team




[/url
]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2004426]
	
[/url]


----------



## IG-Taunus (10. Mai 2016)

4. öffentlicher Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt Windeck bis Fuchstanz am Samstag 14.05.2016 um 11:00 Uhr am Windeck (Bushaltestelle nähe Feldberg)

Wir laden euch  hiermit zum vierten öffentlichen Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt ein.

Werkzeug hat unser Hauptsponsor der Strecke HIBIKE gestellt - das ist natürlich vor Ort. Es kann aber nie schaden das eigene Lieblingswerkzeug mit zubringen.
Bringt euch bitte auch Handschuhe und was zu Trinken und Essen mit.

Den Neuen Streckenabschnitt haben wir in drei Teile gegliedert, an denen jeweils Leute aus dem Flowtrail Bauteam´s vor Ort sind und wissen was gemäß Baugenehmigung gemacht werden darf (und was nicht).

Freuen uns auf einen schönen Bautag!!
Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Mai 2016)

*Weiter geht's!!

An diesem Wochenende wird wieder gebaut! 



*

Wir treffen uns am *Sonntag 11:00 Uhr* an der Windeck und bauen am Ende der Probestrecke dort weiter!

Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist da. Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe bitte selbst mitbringen.

Freuen uns über Unterstützer!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Mai 2016)

Der Bautag fällt heute wegen schlechtem Wetter leider aus!!


----------



## IG-Taunus (1. Juni 2016)

Öffentlicher Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg Sa 4.6. und Sa 11.6

An diesem Wochenende wird am Flowtrail Feldberg wieder gebaut!
Wir treffen uns an den beiden kommenden Samstagen jeweils um 11:00 Uhr am Windeck und bauen ab dem Ende der Probestrecke weiter!

Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist vorhanden.
Mit dem eigenen Werkzeug arbeitet es sich aber bekanntlich am besten insoweit bringt euch mit was ihr braucht.
Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe bitte selbst mitbringen.

Wer ein Fahrzeug mit Hänger zum Transport von Schotter oder Steinen mitbringen kann das wäre super, Transportmöglichkeiten haben wir leider meistens zu wenige.
Wir möchten gerne vor dem nächsten Bautag zwischen 9:00 und 11:00 Uhr Eichenstämme fahren die wir für unsere Anlieger und Bauwerke benötigen.
Wenn Ihr uns hier unterstützen könnt bitte unbedingt melden.

Freuen uns über Unterstützer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (7. Juni 2016)

Am Samstag konnten wir den Flowtrail Feldberg wieder um weitere Elemente erweitern unteranderem wurde der erste größere Sprung errichtet.
Wir hatten wieder viel Spaß beim bauen und das Wetter war uns zum Glück auch wohlgesonnen.
Danke an dieser Stelle bei allen Beteiligten.
Eine Bitte an der Stelle, Sprünge die im Verlauf der Strecke errichtet werden dürfen nicht befahren werden. Die Bauwerke sind noch nicht fertiggestellt und abgenommen.

Am kommenden Samstag den 11.06 geht es weiter.

Das Thema Fahrzeug/Hänger für Transporte beschäftigt uns weiterhin.
Auch das Thema Motorsäge mit Schein für Arbeiten im Wald ist immer wieder ein Thema.

Wir würden uns über zahlreiche Unterstützung von eurer Seite beim Bau freuen.

Euer Flowtrailteam


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. Juni 2016)

Der vergangene Bautag hat wieder ne Menge Spaß gemacht!
Zwei Anlieger wurden nochmals optimiert und ein neuer Sprung in Angriff genommen.
Es geht voran, aber überzeugt euch am besten selbst!
Nach wie vor sind die Sprünge nicht fertiggestellt und freigegeben, deshalb diese bitte noch nicht befahren.


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. Juni 2016)

Öffentlicher Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg So 19.6.

Am nächsten Wochenende wird am Flowtrail Feldberg wieder gebaut!
Wir treffen uns am kommenden Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr am Windeck und bauen ab dem Ende der Probestrecke weiter!

Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist vorhanden. Mit dem eigenen Werkzeug arbeitet es sich aber bekanntlich am besten insoweit bringt euch mit was ihr braucht. Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe bitte selbst mitbringen.

Wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Unterstützung von eurer Seite!


----------



## IG-Taunus (7. Juli 2016)

Öffentlicher Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg So 10.7.

Am nächsten Wochenende wird am Flowtrail Feldberg wieder gebaut!

Wir treffen uns am kommenden Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr am Windeck und bauen ab dem Ende der Probestrecke weiter!

Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist vorhanden. Mit dem eigenen Werkzeug arbeitet es sich aber bekanntlich am besten insoweit bringt euch mit was ihr braucht. Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe bitte selbst mitbringen.

Wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Unterstützung von eurer Seite!


----------



## IG-Taunus (11. Juli 2016)

Öffentlicher Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg So 17.7.

Am nächsten Wochenende wird wieder am Flowtrail Feldberg gebaut!

Wir treffen uns am kommenden Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr am Windeck und bauen ab dem Ende der Probestrecke weiter!

Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist vorhanden. Mit dem eigenen Werkzeug arbeitet es sich aber bekanntlich am besten insoweit bringt euch mit was ihr braucht. Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe bitte selbst mitbringen.

Wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Unterstützung von eurer Seite!


----------



## Murph (12. Juli 2016)

So,jetzt sag ich hier mal zu damit ich mich selber unter Druck setze und auch komme!
Mann,immer diese Ausreden meinerseits.....

Hätte Fahrzeug samt Hänger im Angebot,wird sowas noch benötigt?


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. Juli 2016)

Ein weiterer spaßiger Bautag ist vorbei und wir haben uns mal wieder voll reingehängt.
Entstander ist, neben ein paar Ausbesserungen, ein kleiner Sprung als Variante (überrollbar).
Danke u.a. an Andreas für die Unterstützung beim Anhänger fahren!
Die Abstimmung des nächsten Bautags läuft und wird wie gewohnt hier gepostet.

Euer Flowtrailteam


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. Juli 2016)

Am nächsten Samstag 23.07 um 11:00 Uhr wird weiter am Flowtrail Feldberg gebaut!

Unterstützung ist herzlich willkommen.
Ab 10:00 Uhr sind bereits Ortskundige am Start.

Wir bauen an der unteren Hälfte des Flowtrails (aus Sicht vom Fuchstanz) weiter, einfach dem Trail folgen und mitwerkeln!
Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist vorhanden. Nehmt euch jedenfalls bitte Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe zum Anpacken selbst mit.

Falls jemand mit einem Pkw inkl. Anhängerkupplung unterstützen kann, gerne anschreiben!
Würde uns sehr weiterhelfen!

Wir freuen uns auf einen tollen Bautag und ein paar neue Unterstützer.
Je mehr helfen, desto eher können wir den Flowtrail feierlich eröffnen!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Juli 2016)

Murph schrieb:


> So,jetzt sag ich hier mal zu damit ich mich selber unter Druck setze und auch komme!
> Mann,immer diese Ausreden meinerseits.....
> 
> Hätte Fahrzeug samt Hänger im Angebot,wird sowas noch benötigt?



Diesen Samstag geht's weiter und Helfen sind immer gerne gesehen. Ggf. hast du ja Zeit und kommst auch?! Fahrzeug und Hänger sind immer gut!!


----------



## Murph (20. Juli 2016)

Mal schauen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Juli 2016)

Der letzte Samstag war ein sehr spaßiger und zuglich sehr effektiver Bautag!! Trotz relativ kleiner Gruppenstärke sind wir super voran gekommen  Das Wetter war uns auch noch hold, trotz Ankündigung gab's kein Gewitter und kein Regen - optimales Bauwetter!

Ein Anlieger wurde fertig gestellt!
Eine Matschstelle wurde hangseitig mit einer Einfassung überbaut und geschottert, da verliert man nun auch keinen Speed mehr 
Die alte querende Römerstraße wurde überschottert (Auflage zum Schutz)
Ein überrollbarer Kicker wurde gebaut (benötigt noch eine Erdabdeckung)

Alle waren danach echt gut platt aber auch sehr happy  

Anliegerzwischenstand:




Anlieger mit Erdabdeckung:




Überbau der Matschkuhle in direkter Linie. Seitlich eingefasst, dann geschottert, dann mit Erde abgedeckt:




Einfach mal nur trail:




Grundkonstruktion des Kickers:




Kicker aufgefüllt (das war ne Schlepperei!!):








Nächstes Wochenende geht's weiter. Zeiten posten wir in Kürze!!

Happy (flow-)trails!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Juli 2016)

*Kommenden Samstag, am 30.07., wird wieder weiter gebaut! Treffen uns um 10:00 Uhr an der Windeck.
*
Wer später kommt einfach dem Trail Richtung Fuchstanz folgen.

Gebrauchen können wir noch fleißige Helfer beim Bauen, aber auch Leute die das Bauteam mit Essen oder Getränken versorgen würden.


----------



## Toby_1987 (30. Juli 2016)

Hej,

könnt ihr mir mal ne Telefonummer per PN schicken oder eine Whatts App Gruppe aufmachen. Ich lese eure Posts immer erst nach dem "Frühstück" und weiß dann immer nicht mehr ob es sich noch lohnt vorbeizukommen. 

Das Forum besuchen die Leute in der Regel 1-2 Mal die Woche. Auf sein Handy schaut jeder bis zu 30 Mal am Tag. 

Danke

LG Tobi


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. August 2016)

justforfunrider schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> könnt ihr mir mal ne Telefonummer per PN schicken oder eine Whatts App Gruppe aufmachen. Ich lese eure Posts immer erst nach dem "Frühstück" und weiß dann immer nicht mehr ob es sich noch lohnt vorbeizukommen.
> 
> ...



Hi Tobi,

cool, dass du da warst! Sind super voran gekommen 

Meld dich einfach noch mal per sms bei mir auf dem Handy... 
Grüße und bis bald!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. August 2016)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom letzten Bautag:


Abstützung am Hang:




Unterkonstruktion Anlieger:




Mit Schotter abgedeckte Römerstraße:




Erde auf dem Schotter = dann sieht es wieder schön nach trail aus und trocknet schnell ab:




Testfahrt ob's passt:




*Hat Laune gemacht!!*


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. August 2016)

*Auch am kommenden Wochenende wird wieder gebuddelt, geschafft, gebaut und geschleppt!*
*Weiter geht's am Samstag, dem 06.08.2016, ab 11:00 Uhr. *

*Die Arbeiten werden etwas oberhalb vom Fuchstanz stattfinden, im unteren Teil der Strecke. Einfach dem Verlauf des Trails folgen - bzw. man sieht uns auch sehr gut von der nahen Forststraße aus. *

*Über Helfer und Unterstützer würden wir uns sehr freuen!!*

*Werkzeug hat uns der Hauptsponsor der Strecke HIBIKE gestellt - das ist natürlich vor Ort. *

*Bringt euch bitte auch Handschuhe und was zu Trinken und Essen mit.*


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. August 2016)

Auch am zurück liegenden Wochenende war das Bauteam richtig fleißig und aktiv!! Dank super Menpower und toller Unterstützung sind wir wieder echt gut voran gekommen... solangsam machen wir uns Gedanken für eine Eröffnung des Abschnittes Windeck-Fuchstanz 

*Danke an alle HELFER!!*

Hier wieder ein paar Bilder vom Bautag:

Quer zum Hang wurde abgegraben und gespurt:




Mit schöner Einfassung am Hang:




Im mittleren Teil bekam der Kicker noch eine Rampe, um ihn überrollen zu können (soll ja für verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade spaßig sein):




Dann mit Beplankung:




Am Wochenende geht's weiter. Termin posten wir noch


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. August 2016)

Kommenden Sonntag wird wieder gebaut!!

11:00 Uhr geht's los! 

Wenn jemand mit einem Auto mit Anhängerkupplung unterstützen kann wäre das super!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. August 2016)

*Neben allgemeinen Helfern benötigen wir jetzt am Sonntag unbedingt jemanden, der mit seinem Auto den kleinen Anhänger (der ist vor Ort) ziehen kann!

Gerne Rückmeldung, das wäre sehr wichtig für Sonntag. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (12. August 2016)

Ist ja gut......
Ich komme und bring ein Auto mit Kupplung mit.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. August 2016)

Murph schrieb:


> Ist ja gut......
> Ich komme und bring ein Auto mit Kupplung mit.


Sau cool!!! Die Rettung  danke dir!

@Marko S weißte Bescheid!


----------



## Mousy (13. August 2016)

Ich setze mich zu Murph ins Auto und komme mit.


----------



## IG-Taunus (24. August 2016)

Öffentlicher Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg So 28.8.

Am nächsten Wochenende wird wieder am Flowtrail Feldberg gebaut!

Wir treffen uns am kommenden Sonntag um 10:30 Uhr am Windeck und bauen ab dem Ende der Probestrecke weiter!
Intern werden wir aber bereits früher vor Ort sein um die anstehenden Aufgaben zu besprechen und auch Testfahrten zu machen.

Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist vorhanden. Mit dem eigenen Werkzeug arbeitet es sich aber bekanntlich am besten insoweit bringt euch mit was ihr braucht. Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe bitte selbst mitbringen.

Wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Unterstützung von eurer Seite!


----------



## IG-Taunus (31. August 2016)

Trotz der recht warmen Bedingungen am letzten Wochenende konnten wir wieder einiges am Flowtrail Feldberg voranbringen.
Dieses mal haben wir im mittleren Abschnitt noch offene Arbeiten ausgeführt.
Entstanden ist ein weiterer Sprung und die Flowline wurde weiter ausgebaut.
So langsam kommen wir ans Ziel und der Flowtrail Feldberg seht kurz vor der offiziellen  Eröffnung.
Sicher könnten wir an der einen oder anderen Stelle noch einiges anpassen und bauen aber das lässt sich auch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt realisieren.
Der Bauplan gibt auf jeden Fall noch weitere Möglichkeiten die wir zurzeit noch nicht umgesetzt haben.
Danke allen Beteiligten für die super Unterstützung und den spaßigen Bautag.  
Hier noch ein paar Bilder der letzten beiden Bautage.

Euer Flowtrail Team





[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2053612]
	


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2053624]
	


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2053611]
	
[/url][/url][/url]


----------



## jackson28 (3. Oktober 2016)

News zum Flowtrail! Eröffnungsfeier in greifbarer Nähe!

Trotz strömendem Regen und faszinierenden, mitreißenden "Bachläufen" waren wir am vergangenen Samstag unterwegs und haben einen Großteil der Beschilderung angebracht.
Der Flowtrail nimmt Stück für Stück seine offizielle Gestalt an.. und genau das wird am *Sa, 15.10. *gebührend gefeiert! Also schon mal fett im Kalender markieren!

Weitere Infos & Facebook Event folgen, stay tuned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackson28 (7. Oktober 2016)

Weitere Details zur Eröffnung:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1761952264042758/

Freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Oktober 2016)

Die Straße von Königstein zum Feldberg wird saniert. Super Timing 
Entweder der Umleitung folgen - Achtung Blitzer u. a. in Oberreifenberg!

Oder gleich über Oberursel anreisen, ist besser!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Oktober 2016)

So, die Eröffnung des oberen Flowtrail Abschnittes haben wir erfolgreich bewältigt 
Danke an dieser Stelle an alle, die da waren!!  
War ne schöne Eröffnung, in herbstlicher Nebelstimmung 
In einem Jahr zwei komplett von einander unabhängige Bikestrecken zu Eröffnen war ein hartes Stück Arbeit. Endlich ist es geschafft 

Vielen Dank noch mal an alle Helfer, die sich bei der Eröffnung mit engagiert, in den Infoständen gestanden, Gespräche geführt, Auf- und Abgebaut, Anhänger geladen und gefahren und die Strecke vorab frei gemacht haben!! V I E L E N   D A N K !!

Wir warten aktuell auf die Genehmigung des nächsten, großen Abschnittes, welcher vom Altkönig (ab Grenze NSG) bis zur Hohemark gehen soll. Dort wartet noch mal eine etwas andere, steilere Topographie aus uns 
Durch Forst und UNB wurde uns auch noch mal signalisiert, dass man auch über noch weitere legale Strecken reden kann. Der aktuell eröffnete Abschnitt ist also "unser Fuß in der Tür" für weitere legale Strecken.

Entsprechende Gespräche werden wir zur gegebener Zeit führen... Allerdings muss das auch von der Mehrzahl der Biker gewollt und unterstützt sein, und es muss mehr Leute geben, die dafür aktiv mithelfen würden. Das aktuelle Team kann sicher nicht noch weitere trails bauen und pflegen.


Einen sehr tollen Bericht gibt's von HIBIKE! Schaut mal hier:

Sehr geiler Bericht von Hibike zur Eröffung des Flowtrails:

http://www.hibike.de/blog/hibike/flowtrail-feldberg-taunus.html

Und noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. November 2016)

Irgendwelche Idioten haben vor kurzem das große Hinweisschild am Streckenbeginn des Flowtrails zerstört und scheinbar mit Bauschaum weitere Verwüstungen angerichtet. Leider gibt es auch umfassbar dumme Menschen.


----------



## sipaq (28. November 2016)

Ugh, big fail.

Hoffentlich waren das nur ein paar pubertierende Halbstarke und keine militanten Wanderer oder MTB-Hasser.


----------



## Taunuswichtel (4. März 2017)

Ich werde morgen am 05.03. um 10:00 ab Windeck mit dem Anhänger den noch vorhandenen Schotter in die schlimmsten Schlammlöcher einbringen. Dazu brauche ich noch 3-4 Helfer. Wer Lust hat mit PM an mich. Bis jetzt sind wir leider erst zu zweit.


----------



## Taunuswichtel (4. März 2017)

Keiner ?


----------

